# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Προβλημα με το τροφοδοτικο smps. Δεν δεινει αρκετο ρευμα.

## furtune

Εχω ενα τροφοδοτικο 12 βολτ 2A. Μ'αυτο τροφοδοτω εναν αποκωδικοποιητη. Οταν παρουσιασε το προβλημα ο αποκωδικοποιητης εκανε εναν θορυβο, ανοιξα το τροφοδοτικο του (ειναι εξωτερικος) και ειδα τους 2 πυκνωτες στην εξοδο DSC01812.jpgπου ηταν φουσκομενοι. Τους αλλαξα και αρχισε να δουλευει. Μετα απο καποιες μερες δεν αναβει καθολου ο αποκωδικοποιητης. Το led στο τροφοδοτικο αναβει οταν το βυσμα του ειναι στον αερα, αλλα με το που το κουμπωνεις ελαχιστοποιηται ο φωτισμος του led λες και βραχυκυκλωνεις την εξοδο. Αμα μετρησεις την εξοδο 12,25βολτ δεινει. (Το μηχανημα με αλλο τροφοδοτικο λειτουργει κανονικα). Εχετε καμια ιδεα??

----------


## STALKER IX

ο 22/400 ειναι καλος? μετρησε τον...

----------


## furtune

> ο 22/400 ειναι καλος? μετρησε τον...


Τον εβγαλα τον 22μ/400v
τον μετρησα και μου δινει 22 οσο λεει.

----------


## JOUN

> ο 22/400 ειναι καλος? μετρησε τον...


Πληροφοριακα αυτος πολυ σπανια χαλαει αφου "τρωει" συχνοτητα μονο 100 Hz.

----------


## STALKER IX

Τι αλλο μενει? βαλε φορτιο στην πλακετα μηπως εχει το καλωδιο η το βυσμα κατι....
κοιτα παλι την πλακετα μηπως εχει κατι λαθος οταν αλλαξες πυκνωτες.....

----------


## ezizu

Άλλαξε και τον μικρό ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή, που είναι στο πρωτεύων κύκλωμα ( είναι για την εξομάλυνση της τροφοδοσία του IC ).

----------

Αποστόλης1 (27-03-13)

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Κοίτα και μια αντίσταση 100-220ΚΩ στο πρωτευων.

----------


## furtune

> Άλλαξε και τον μικρό ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή, που είναι στο πρωτεύων κύκλωμα ( είναι για την εξομάλυνση της τροφοδοσία του IC ).


Τον μικρο πυκνωτη τον εβγαλα τον μετρησα και ειναι οκ.
Φιλε Αποστολη , εννοεις να βρω την αντισταση και να δω αν ειναι οκ??

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Ελπίζω να μη περιμένεις ακόμα για να πω ΝΑΙ  :Biggrin:

----------

